# Ripper / Subsoiler Identification Help



## Doyle McClellan (Oct 21, 2019)

I need to break up some hardpan in the next few weeks, and I am picking this up for the job today. 

It seems to have more going on than what I have seen on other basic rippers/subsoilers. I understand the pipe comes off the back to lay cable or tubing. But, it looks like there is some kind of trip mechanism at the top. I don't know what's going on with that.

Can anybody tell me what the make and model are or even just what is going on with the mechanism at the top?

Photo Attached

Thanks


----------



## Doyle McClellan (Oct 21, 2019)

I wish I would have taken another photo now. I was there to look at something else and just snapped this in passing. Is it even 3 point? I don't see where the top link would attach.


----------



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

Looking at some others, it looks like the bracket at the top shold have a matching one on the other side. The two would make up the top link bracket.


----------

